# GT chucker fork question



## Bmx448 (Jun 23, 2007)

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Hey guys, im not sure if this is where this post belongs but, do any of you guys know if i could throw a pair of Marzocchi 05 drop off triples on my 2007 GT chucker 2.0, well my real questions are, how does the solid axle work? and is a 265mm steer tube long, like plenty for the average bike, cause i have a pair of RST lauch forks on there but i want a higher travel fork for some bigger drop offs, and my budget is limeted, well im new to all this upgrading and all, im used to just hopping on a bike and riding =P any help would be appreciated, thanks!


----------



## the_godfather (Jan 19, 2007)

i don't see why not? you will need a new front hub for the 20mm axle
you will also need to cut the steerer tube down. i'd just get your lbs to do it as it is difficult. also if you cut it the wrong length then you've just wasted that perfectly good fork.
the handling of the bike will also change quite dramitically as you are going from a 100mm to a 150mm(i think its 150mm).
personally i'd suggest something with adjustable travel. like an RS pike. that will give you the versatility on the jumps and the stiffness and travel needed for some of the drops


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

What the hell, triple post???


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry about that.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Sorry.


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

In short, yes you can, but no you should definitely not.

Adding a triple clamp fork with 170mm of travel on your bike will do 3 things for sure:

1. Void your warranty
2. Make your bike very raked out and handle like a fat pig
3. It puts a lot of stress on the head tube, and could in time rip it completely off.

Quality of the travel matters most, the quantity of it less. My 65mm travel fork feels better than a lot of bigger travel fork, because it is perfectly tuned to my liking.

You should get something with adjustable travel like a Rock Shox Pike or Revelation, which would alloy you to run your fork at 100mm for normal trail riding, and winding it back up to 125 or 140mm depending on which of the two you choose.(I'd personally go for the pike).

A 20mm axle on a fork means you'll have to have a 20mm front hub. You can either buy one and have your wheel rebuilt, or you can buy a brand new wheel that already has one.


----------



## Bmx448 (Jun 23, 2007)

well how about a mongoose wing elite? i do drops with that thing too


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Bmx448 said:


> well how about a mongoose wing elite? i do drops with that thing too


Hell no. Buy a bike designed for a dual crown if you're dead set on running one.


----------



## Bmx448 (Jun 23, 2007)

see thats what i was afraid of, plus i would look like a idiot with 170 mm of travel on a DJ bike, but since thats cleared up i was also looking at a pair of Marzocchi Z1 Sport (2007)
or the All mountain two ETA's (2006) all mountain 3's(2007) yea see the only thing i would use that travel for is drops, but if i had a stiff enoug shock i would be good right?


----------



## snaky69 (Mar 8, 2005)

Buy yourself a pike or revelation. They'll handle the drops just fine.


----------

